
// If this happens, I am going to quit and become a barista - zdw
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20180205-00/?p=97965
======
0xcafecafe
Agree with the comment on the page "Should I suggest to the developer that
they check if Starbucks is hiring? [/quote] No. The comment was clearly if you
needed a million icons on the desktop. Not if he made a coding error."

------
bonoetmalo
I gotta admit, I cringe a little when I see cutesy comments like this in
professional code. I see it occasionally in our codebase, through stylecop
override justifications "OMG this is the right way" or "// i hate this but
whatever"

~~~
throwawayfinal
More than once, cutesy comments of frustration have led me to inspect
something for side effects and avoid them.

~~~
kakwa_
Could it not be done through conventional ways like TODO or FIXME?

~~~
throwawayfinal
Sometimes there's not something to fix or do, for example, in pthread-using
code. "Just be really fucking careful or we'll all cry a lot."

------
mikestew
_" Should I suggest to the developer that they check if Starbucks is hiring?"_

Why, because people actually _are_ putting a million icons on their desktop?
Either this one is a swing and a miss on Chen's part, or I'm confused on what
his point is.

~~~
ebbv
Because the developer screwed up in the same code they were being flippant
about.

~~~
annywhey
That's implied but the context is shaky. What if, as the comment says, the
format string did change from the original spec?

------
ovrdrv3
Any coffee snob coders on here that think they would enjoy a part-time barista
job??? I would be up to try it out, especially at a small business or cafe
that takes care in the quality of their coffee.

~~~
mikestew
Good luck, my wife actually tried that after she left a PM job at Microsoft.
No one would hire her because they figured she was just biding time until the
next high-paying software gig, and would leave shortly after being hired.

~~~
bluntfang
you don't tell them you used to be a 6-figure corporate employee.

~~~
jlardinois
Then what do you tell them? Employers will expect that an adult has some kind
of work history.

Also, discrimination against overqualified applicants is now illegal in
California, but I imagine it still happens.

------
dsimms
let ye who test all your logging strings cast the first stone

~~~
netsharc
Hah, a hippie coder that roamed from place to place (obviously around Silicon
Valley?) followed by 12 disciples, with teachable stories along the way, would
make a cool book.

------
jnordwick
I'm torn over these mini dsls that creep into code like printf and regex
formatting strings. They are so useful, but so often a cause of bugs.

Any solution to then I've seen like doing them entirely in code (c++ io
streams or many of the various regex builders) seen to overshoot too far in
the safety direction and destroy their quickness and usability.

There has to be a better way to print stuff out that is useable in languages
like C and Java without blowing the budget on code length, object creation,
etc.

I once once wrote a zero garbage logging library for high performance java
code and i just defaulted to essentially copying into a buffer.

------
mijoharas
Is this why the barista's are so sloppy in Seattle? They're all ex-Microsoft
employees?

~~~
spiderPig
No the seattle ones are burnt out ex-Amazon employees

~~~
ghostbrainalpha
So that's why the coffee is so bitter and constantly over valued?

------
kazinator
This is what happens when you keep deriving languages/libraries from C, for
programmers who don't know C.

------
purplezooey
Ain't nothing wrong with being a barista.

